# 92FS Pre Ban Mags (Mass Resident)



## Veritas (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a question about pre ban 92FS mags. I've only been able to find info on Beretta 15rd mags and 17rd aftermarket mags. However, someone is saying they have 30rd pre ban mags for sale. Do these actually exist? Thanks!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

30 round CX4/92fs Beretta factory magazines are available in free states but you will not find any pre-ban(i.e. circa 1994) at least Beretta 30 round factory magazines. The CX4 9mm carbine was first introduced in 2003 and sometime later the 30 round magazines came along. I believe pre 1994 Beretta 20 rd 92fs/93/R magazines may be out there though.

A word to the wise, go with Beretta factory magazines or Mec-gar.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's gonna be hard to conceal a pistol with a 30-round magazine in it. 

For that matter, it's gonna be pretty hard to conceal a 30-round reload magazine, too.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm gonna stay away from this guy since it seems he may be lying about the 30rd mags being pre-ban. I picked up a CX4 and am in the market for a 92FS to go with it.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's gonna be hard to conceal a pistol with a 30-round magazine in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My city doesn't give out concealed carry LTCs so it's a non-issue. The large mags would just be for plinking fun at the range.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Another reason to move from the Socialist state of Massachusetts. It's interesting on how a state who was so instrumental in throwing out the tyrannical British during the revolutionary war and the founding of our constitution can have sunk so low in recent years. No way I'd live there.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah, I hear ya. If I didn't have such a great job I wouldn't be living here.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

There might be pre-ban 30 rd mags out there but I doubt they will be Beretta factory mags.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Veritas said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. If I didn't have such a great job I wouldn't be living here.


They don't make a job which would cause me to live under that rule in the Soviet Socialist Republik of Massachusetts. Even with higher pay, Massachusetts takes so much of it in exorbitant taxes. Then after considering the higher than normal cost of living, what are you left with? Maybe less than a lesser job would pay in a free state.

Consider as well what those high taxes are paying for and who is getting your money. That alone might enrage me into leaving quickly.


----------

